# How to make Microsoft spell check in German



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

For my German class I have to write papers etc. 

Well I use microsoft but its useless to me since well it doesn't do german grammar. Is there like a way I can make microsoft switch from doing spell check, grammar check from english to german?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Nik

Wie Geht es dir? Is that right, can't remember, my German girlfriend would be very annoyed.

There are several software solutions for typing German on a US, British or other English-language computer. Programs such as SwapKeys™ offer one way to switch between English and German on a PC using the Windows OS. (See our software links below.) But Win XP and Mac OS X both allow you to easily change your keyboard setup in the Control Panel or Preferences (see Optimize Your PC for German).

The Windows XP and Mac OS X operating systems are much more multilanguage-friendly than previous versions. The latest English versions of MS Word (both Mac and Windows) now include tools for German-language spell-checking, grammar checking, and a German thesaurus as an option. All you have to do is install it. But there are a few tricks you should know.

Multilingual Support in Windows XP
There are several levels of multilingual support in Windows XP. Some are for the typical user, while others are aimed more at network administrators. You also have a choice of using a localized version (e.g., German in Germany) or an English version with foreign-language options.

To change the default language:
1. Click Start and then Control Panel.
2. Double-click Regional and Language Options.
3. Click the Languages tab.
4. Click Details, then Add.
5. Under Input Language, add the language you want.
6. Under Keyboard Layout/IME, click the keyboard layout you want to use.
7. Click OK.

The Language Bar
To switch languages in Windows XP, instead of the old control panels of Windows 95/98/ME you use the new “Language” bar. But first, you have to add multiple languages or multiple keyboard layouts using the Regional and Language Options in the Control Panel (see above). The Language bar is also used with handwriting recognition, speech recognition, or an Input Method Editor (IME). It also functions in various programs, such as Word. The Language bar is a floating tool bar that can be moved to different locations on the monitor screen.

Besides languages, you can also change date, currency, and time formatting (24-hour time, European date formats). Using the Language bar, users' language settings are stored in their user profile. Even on a network, your language profile setting travels with you if you change computers. Here's how the Language bar works:

To switch languages or keyboards:
1. On the Language bar, click the button representing language [EN, DE, etc.] or keyboards.
2. On the menu, click a language or keyboard layout. 

Language settings can also be changed using the Language button in the task bar when the Language bar has been minimized.

The Multilingual User Interface Pack
From Microsoft's Win XP site: “Allows users to easily create, read, and edit documents in many languages with the English version of Windows XP Professional. The Multilingual User Interface Pack, an add-on pack to the English version of Windows XP Professional, lets you change the user interface language for each user. - IT administrators will no longer need to deploy multiple localized versions of the operating system. This will speed deployments, reduce operating system images, and lower cost of ownership.”

For the average user, the Windows XP Multilingual User Interface Pack (MUIP, available in 33 languages) means more control over the language of the keyboard. Although you can switch the language for the entire on-screen user interface (i.e., dialog boxes and menus in German instead of English), most people won't want to do that.

The MUIP runs on top of the English version of Windows XP Pro and is an improved version of the MUIP that came with Windows 2000. The Multilingual User Interface Pack is only available together with Windows XP Pro, and must installed separately after the Windows XP operating system installation.

Office/Word XP (Mac and Windows)
Thanks to the German dictionary, thesaurus and grammar checker now included on the Word XP CD-ROM, you now can check a document in German or mixed English-and-German for grammar and spelling. But because Microsoft doesn't really automate the process very well.

If you have an older version of Office, you can download updates and tools for Office 2000 or 2002.

Hope this helps. I got the MUI CD and installed it so that my girlfriend can switch the whole OS between German and English as desired. Let me know if i can help further.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the answer.

As for your geramny my grammar sucks but I believe

Wie bist du? would work just as well.


----------



## sjkm (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Bigfellla,
I have an American version of Office XP Professional, which does not include German proofing tools, which I need urgently. MSoft does not support nor sell the German spell checker. I don't care much about the keyboard change.
I read somewhere that there are 4 dll files needed for this, Mssp232.dll, Mssp3ge.dll, Msgrge32.dll and msgr3ge.dll, which have to be installed in the proper places. 
Could you confirm that? I was able to download these files. The post I saw this, in German, claimed that you just had to install these files in certain Shared folders.

I can see the language bar in my word documents, but the drop down menu gives me no options.
Any help on that, is there a registry key change required, or what else?
Thank you for your input.
Regards
sjkm



bigfellla; said:


> The Windows XP and Mac OS X operating systems are much more multilanguage-friendly than previous versions. The latest English versions of MS Word (both Mac and Windows) now include tools for German-language spell-checking, grammar checking, and a German thesaurus as an option. All you have to do is install it. But there are a few tricks you should know.
> 
> Multilingual Support in Windows XP
> There are several levels of multilingual support in Windows XP. Some are for the typical user, while others are aimed more at network administrators. You also have a choice of using a localized version (e.g., German in Germany) or an English version with foreign-language options.
> ...


----------



## t-mpg (Oct 15, 2007)

Or you could just use Open Office and bypass language problems....and enter a world of compatibility problems.


----------



## sjkm (Nov 9, 2007)

How would you use Open office?
Can you give any details?
Thanks
sjkm



t-mpg; said:


> Or you could just use Open Office and bypass language problems....and enter a world of compatibility problems.


----------

